# Contesting Property Tax Valuations



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

We have received, our property tax valuations, but the new rental house ( it was a primary residence before, not that it should matter), valuation, is almost twice what we paid for the property and what it was recently appraised at.

We can/will contest it in writing, but not sure what all to do. It says to include documentation, which we have the sale bill and written appraisal.

Anything else to include, or to put in the letter?


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

The county wants to valu your property as highly as possible because they get more taxes if it is valued highly. If you send them only the proof of what you paid they will simply say that you got a very good deal and refuse to lower the value. You need to include comparables. These are similar properties in the neighborhood that have sold recently. Your city or county should have records of recent sales that you can go through and glean the comparable sales. Your appraisal should be based on comparables as well and include some that you can use. Obviously don't include ones that make the value of your property higher unless they all do. If they all do then you got a great deal.


----------



## PaulNKS (Jan 11, 2009)

The last time we appealed taxes, we requested the other properties used to compare for our valuation. Ours is off-grid, uses rainwater collection, etc.... and is very small. All the comparison properties were twice the size of ours with every amenity possible. lol. We won. We have one every one of our tax appeals. 

Also with that same valuation, they had never even seen the house. It is 1/2 mile off the road and not visible from the road. Once they drove out and inspected the outside to see that we have no utilities, they cut our valuation in half.


----------

